# Oswego - Outside Contractors Welcome?



## turfquip (Dec 21, 1999)

I hope no-one is angered by this question but here goes...

To what extent is outside help needed in cleaning up a storm like this? Are contractors from outside the region welcome? At this early stage, my guess is NO, they are not but what about when the snow stops and municipal crews are able to open up main thoroughfares.

Specifically, would a guy with a Kanga loader (like me) be hire-able as a sidewalk crew?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

We had a mojor snow storm in Toronto about 10 years ago. The city was at a stand still. The side streets could not be plowed because of all the parked cars. They called the army in and as many subs with any type of loader that showed up. One big problem that occured was some contractors got most of the work and then hired the subs themselves. The contractor got paid and took the money and ran. A lot of the subs got stiffed.

2 brokers that were plowing for me took a skid steer down and got 2 weeks of work, 24 hours per day. They worked 12 hour shifts each. They were working directly for the city but had to wait 60 days for their money.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

If I had a loader I would be out there in a second. As long as I broke even I would consider it a good deal.payup


----------



## CNYScapes (Sep 22, 2003)

turfquip;368441 said:


> Specifically, would a guy with a Kanga loader (like me) be hire-able as a sidewalk crew?


Isnt a "KANGA LOADER" one of those little stand on machines? They got like 10 ft of snow !! That thing only lifts about 5-6 ft high doesnt it? I dont think it would be of much use up there.


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

I'm pretty sure they have it under control. It's all powder so it's alot easier for them. I haven't heard of anyone asking for help up there. I do know quite a few guys up there and they just kept up with the routes and made it through. I'll bet they will not hire peeps from the outside as they can make out on this storm. United Rentals shipped a bunch of skidsteers up there yesterday.


----------



## turfquip (Dec 21, 1999)

You know, you're right. I thought about that after I posted. Maximum dumping height around 66". Its a little hard to wrap my mind around the concept of 10 feet. 

I could start at one end though get a bucketful, do a 180 and carry the snow to a cleared area where a plow or whatever could handle it from there. 180 back onto the sidewalk grab another bucketful and repeat.


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

Don't They make a SNOWBLOWER for those, that would be perfect.


----------

